# Ladies, would you get 'Jerry Springer Beads'?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

So, would you go on his show....show off your lady rack (boobies)for a few seconds to get beads in return?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hell no, that show is so ef'n degrading. + who would want to see my 32A. hah!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The only guy who's ever seeing mine is my husband.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Hell no, that show is so ef'n degrading. + who would want to see my 32A. hah!


Bigger isn't always better. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Uhhm...never. You wouldn't catch me near that studio. Some ho' will slap me and I'll somehow get an STD.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!

Good question for a rainy Saturday night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> Hell no, that show is so ef'n degrading. + who would want to see my 32A. hah!


Hah, ditto!

Audience would be like, "what boobs?"

Seriously, though. No. Never.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

How much are the beads worth again?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Sure, I would. haha


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why you'd show your boobs for a bead? What is this??


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> Can someone explain to me why you'd show your boobs for a bead? What is this??


It's a tradition that's started in New Orleans for Mardi Gras. Jerry Springer took it up for the show. But The beads isn't worth no more then probably .10 cent lol.
Basically if you're a hot girl that's walking down Bourbon St & want some light up beads= "show your tits!". same rules apply to jerry springer show now lol.

http://www.oocities.org/ilovemycorset/mardigras/index.html


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Fascinating, excuse me, I have to go buy some beads.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys can get beads on Jerry Springer, too. They just have to drop their pants and moon everyone.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

:haha No. I would so not.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah.

But I would try to haggle a necklace out of them by using the barter system. I'd offer something of similar value, such as..oh hmm, I dunno...perhaps an old bottle cap or a used train ticket with about a buck 50 fare left on it. 

I imagine great success and many beaded necklaces in my future.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! :lol


----------

